# [HILFE] - Minecraft-Problem!



## AshtonWiza (19. Okt 2021)

Grüße an alle meine Freunde,

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Vor kurzem bin ich beim Spielen von "Minecraft World" auf meinem Computer auf ein ernstes Problem gestoßen. Ich bekomme keinen Ton, während ich dieses Spiel spiele. Ich habe mehrmals versucht, dieses Spiel zu spielen, indem ich es eingeschaltet habe, aber das gleiche Problem besteht weiterhin.

Ich habe etwas recherchiert und diesen Beitrag gefunden, in dem vorgeschlagen wird, den Audiotreiber neu zu installieren, um das Problem zu lösen. Ich habe den Audiotreiber überprüft und neu installiert, aber das gleiche Problem tritt auf. Ich habe auch die Soundeinstellungen für dieses Spiel überprüft und es wurde aktiviert. Dann konnte ich nicht verstehen, was der Grund dafür sein könnte? Kann jemand irgendwelche Ideen vorschlagen? Jede Art von Feedback wäre sehr dankbar. Dankeschön,


----------



## mihe7 (19. Okt 2021)

AshtonWiza hat gesagt.:


> Vor kurzem bin ich beim Spielen von "Minecraft World" auf meinem Computer auf ein ernstes Problem gestoßen. Ich bekomme keinen Ton, während ich dieses Spiel spiele.


Ein Leben ohne Ton bei Minecraft ist möglich aber sinnlos. Leider kann ich Dir bei diesem wirklich ernsten Problem nicht helfen, weil ich kein Minecraft spiele. Hast Du Dich schon an eine Selbsthilfegruppe bei den anonymen Minecraft-Spielern (aka Minecraft-Forum) gewandt? Dem Link nach zu urteilen, bist Du ja nicht der einzige, der am Ton-Entzug leidet.


----------

